# my RCS hates zucchini n spinach



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i got a 10g tank with about 20 RCS, 2 baby endlers, and a juvie pleco and its lightly planted. i am still new to raising shrimps and i have read that shrimps love spinach and zucchini. i have tryed to microwave the zucchini and spinach for 2 mins , allowed it to cool to room temp but my shrimps do not seem to be interested in them. i have tryed freezing them and then dropping them into the tank but to no avail.

what am i doing wrong?? any feedback is appreciated. i know im doing something wrong.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> i got a 10g tank with about 20 RCS, 2 baby endlers, and a juvie pleco and its lightly planted. i am still new to raising shrimps and i have read that shrimps love spinach and zucchini. i have tryed to microwave the zucchini and spinach for 2 mins , allowed it to cool to room temp but my shrimps do not seem to be interested in them. i have tryed freezing them and then dropping them into the tank but to no avail.
> 
> what am i doing wrong?? any feedback is appreciated. i know im doing something wrong.


My RCS don't like spinach that much as well. I steamed my spinach, crushed it and put in the freezer and break up small pieces for my shrimps. They nip on it and walk away. But eventually the spinach is gone.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmhave u tried cucumber?...i cut a 0.5cm slice..cut out the middle core..then blanch(either in pot or quick microwave cooking)..chill it..then put into the tank..just let it slow sink to the bottom(if it floats..anchor it with a small rock or yada)...my otos, cories and amanos love it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

why cut ou the middle? thats the part my plecos go for first, is that bad?


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> why cut ou the middle? thats the part my plecos go for first, is that bad?


 The center of the cuke or zuch tend to be way softer after cooked..so i thought it might break down faster(gets messier) than the outer areas. might last longer in the tank without affecting the water too much. haha..also. my critters(cories..otos..amanos..yada) are small compared to plecos(i also have a small tank). pretty sure one pleco can out eat my critters.so they might be able to eat up the center too without messing up the water.Hey.. i might be wrong..haha..oh well


----------

